# Yo Slingshots Quasi Stress Test/review



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope you enjoy






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you! I've been looking for a demonstration of what a fork hit could do to a polymer slingshot..... By the way, is it HDPE, ABS, etc. or is it just labeled as polymer?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure exactly I am sure DEVOMAN will chime in whenever he sees this thread... but in a past post of his, he states its "Marine Board Poly"... so I don:t know if that answers your question fully. It seems to mark a bit, but like it doesn:t comprimise the integrity of the slingshot. I wouldn:t go shooting at it again, but at the same time.. I wouldn:t be scared of a fork hit unless you use huge ammo and shoot 410 fps









I can:t say this is the best slingshot, since I love ALLL of my slingshots, but it is worthy in any person`s collection. A great carry around.

Thanks for watching, and I am glad you found it useful.

LGD


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

LGD, Thanks so much for sacrificing such a cool looking slingshot. I'm glad it survived with just a few tiny marks. I was looking into getting a Buckeye, but there are are so many cool band attachment choices it will be hard to select one. It is a good thing they are priced really great as well. Thanks again; your video helped a lot. Actually all your videos help me in one way or another, so I watch them when I come across them. Keep up the great work!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting test, i have one of his poly shooters, i really like mine too, i think what would have also been interesting would have been a stress test after the hits just to demonstrate structural integrity?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

newconvert said:


> interesting test, i have one of his poly shooters, i really like mine too, i think what would have also been interesting would have been a stress test after the hits just to demonstrate structural integrity?


I was planning on doing that if the results were a bit different, but they were only ding marks and no cracks.. I could tell that if I shot it, it wouldn't have been a problem... in fact I did shoot it after, but just didn't see the point in recording it.. I mean how many basic shots can a person watch in one setting









Besides this was a quasi stress test... I think it was good enough to know that the slingshot is ok for basic use.. anything more I will allow someone else to test with their money









LGD


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

DracoUltima said:


> Not sure exactly I am sure DEVOMAN will chime in whenever he sees this thread... but in a past post of his, he states its "Marine Board Poly"... so I don:t know if that answers your question fully. It seems to mark a bit, but like it doesn:t comprimise the integrity of the slingshot. I wouldn:t go shooting at it again, but at the same time.. I wouldn:t be scared of a fork hit unless you use huge ammo and shoot 410 fps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is King Starboard HDPE. I believe it is the same stuff Nathan at FlippinOut Slingshots uses. This stuff is very tough, I have a box of demo slingshots that I let the teens that I work with shoot, and I have seen many fork hits that do not, to the best of my knowledge, compromise the structural integrity of the slingshot. Now I do not advocate continuing to use the slingshot after a fork hit, I am only making a comment on the tough nature of the Poly.
I work with all types of materials, and I do love the Poly. I almost always carry one of these around, and use it as my everyday "working man's" slingshot.
Thanks for the review, I am glad you like the slingshots!

Yo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tirador said:


> LGD, Thanks so much for sacrificing such a cool looking slingshot. I'm glad it survived with just a few tiny marks. I was looking into getting a Buckeye, but there are are so many cool band attachment choices it will be hard to select one. It is a good thing they are priced really great as well. Thanks again; your video helped a lot. Actually all your videos help me in one way or another, so I watch them when I come across them. Keep up the great work!


Thanks I am happy that you found it helpful... and thanks for viewing my vids, I appreciate that









Oh by the way that is one KICKBUTT slingshot in your avatar...

LGD


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sure there are some smart engineer on this forum who can quote the E value and if I find some time I can do a structural calc to check if the 3/4in can take a hit of 30ftlb of energy. Can't wait to have mine.

Can I assume the E value as 800Mpa?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

newconvert said:


> interesting test, i have one of his poly shooters, i really like mine too, i think what would have also been interesting would have been a stress test after the hits just to demonstrate structural integrity?


Now that you mention it, I did shoot a 1/2 Poly in the forks with another dual band slingshot and 3/8 and 7/16 steel balls from 5 feet away. I then shot the slingshot without any problems (yes I used proper safety gear). I plan on doing a vise test with a fish scale and measure load with the damaged slingshot...not the most scientific method, but it should give a good indication of strength (which I alrerady know is high). Pictures and results to follow, stay tuned.

*Please Note*: I do not advocate under any circumstances, using a slingshot that has sustained any type of damage! Such a slingshot should be retired from use for safety reasons.

*Yo*

Chris


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Devoman said:


> interesting test, i have one of his poly shooters, i really like mine too, i think what would have also been interesting would have been a stress test after the hits just to demonstrate structural integrity?


Now that you mention it, I did shoot a 1/2 Poly in the forks with another dual band slingshot and 3/8 and 7/16 steel balls from 5 feet away. I then shot the slingshot without any problems (yes I used proper safety gear). I plan on doing a vise test with a fish scale and measure load with the damaged slingshot...not the most scientific method, but it should give a good indication of strength (which I alrerady know is high). Pictures and results to follow, stay tuned.

*Please Note*: I do not advocate under any circumstances, using a slingshot that has sustained any type of damage! Such a slingshot should be retired from use for safety reasons.

*Yo*

Chris
[/quote]

I agree with everything you say.. even your warnings...

But on that note.. its still shooting fine... I just wouldn't do this intentionally again, nor suggest anyone to do this intentionally at all.

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Crazy duck!
King's lab is in North Port Charlotte. I passed their factory almost daily when I lived in North Port. We use it for anything and everything marine related. It has been used for years as a slick, guide-rail on boat trailers. With boats as large as 40 footers unloading and loading across its surface, starboard sure stands up to the brutality. It's also been used as a skid plate on the hull, To prevent abrasion from grounding or beaching a boat. Similar to a rub rail, but not made from a soft rubbery plastic. That stuff should last for decades!
I'm not surprised to see such minimal damage. You are brave, LGD.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Devoman said:


> interesting test, i have one of his poly shooters, i really like mine too, i think what would have also been interesting would have been a stress test after the hits just to demonstrate structural integrity?


Now that you mention it, I did shoot a 1/2 Poly in the forks with another dual band slingshot and 3/8 and 7/16 steel balls from 5 feet away. I then shot the slingshot without any problems (yes I used proper safety gear). I plan on doing a vise test with a fish scale and measure load with the damaged slingshot...not the most scientific method, but it should give a good indication of strength (which I alrerady know is high). Pictures and results to follow, stay tuned.

*Please Note*: I do not advocate under any circumstances, using a slingshot that has sustained any type of damage! Such a slingshot should be retired from use for safety reasons.

*Yo*

Chris
[/quote]

*Here you go:*
I shot this slingshot in the forks from 5 feet away with the strongest band slingshot I own using 3/8 and 7/16 steel balls. I then put the slingshot in a vise at the grip point, and used a cord instead of a tube to test the strength.
At 45 pounds of pull on one fork side only, the cord broke!
After several tries, I also broke the fish scale! Since the slingshot tube pull is no where near that force, I think that it can be said that this is very strong material!

*Note:*
I still do not endorse using a slingshot that has suffered damage, this is just "good to know" information.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

LGD you are my hero sir.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

mrpaint said:


> LGD you are my hero sir.


Wow, thanks.. that was cool to hear...

LGD


----------

